# 4Health dog food



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We have been using Taste of the Wild dog food for our Rat Terrier. We get it at the farm supply store for $11 a bag that lasts her a good long while because she's not a heavy eater or a big dog. 

We have a new pup and he eats at least 3 or 4 times what Sophie does. I don't think we can keep up with the cost of the TOTW for him (which makes me feel like a jerk but it's true. ) So I am wondering about the 4heath puppy kibble and if that would be a decent kibble to stay with. He has been eating a mix of it and Sophies kibble. 

I read reviews about it here 4Health Dog Food | Review and Rating and it rated fairly high....

Gunner is 2 and a half months old and is a Majestic tree Hound in case that makes a difference in your advice.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It is made by Diamond. It is good food. I have bought the lamb and rice.
Sammi did well with it. 
Now 4Health is making salmon and potato. I plan to get that next. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

It is really good food....I fed it to my dogs for quite a while. However due to Diamond's recalls (this was not the first), I am not going to feed my dogs any diamond product.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

BBS What did you switch too? 

Thank you both!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I switched to Whole Earth Farms, which is made by Merrick. I get it from Wag.com for around $40 for a 35 lb bag, with free 2 day shipping (if you order two bags). If I did not have such big dogs to feed, I would probably either use one of the Fromm foods or Orijin, neither of which has ever had a recall. Merrick makes their own food...they do not have it made at some generic plant and labeled for them.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Innova is what I feed, Ill prob go back to Diamond Products, at some point but My Dog's did get very sick during recall And they were on the Canidae. I did feed TOTW also.

But I do recommend Innova.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I started feeding the 4Health Salmon formula a few months back and I'm very pleased with it. I'm super picky about what I feed my dogs, and they're doing great on this.

Yes, Diamond has had recalls. However they are being very careful to issue speedy voluntary recalls now, and they are communicating with their buyers much better than most other dog food companies. And really, ANY commercial dog food you feed can be recalled. IMO feeding foods that do NOT contain corn are your best defense. 

The only way to be 100% recall-safe is to only feed your pets animals that you raise and butcher yourself and that are fed on food that you also raise yourself. :shrug:

I'm pleased with 4Health - the quality is awesome, my dogs look great and are healthy, they don't need to eat huge amounts to maintain their condition, and the price is really good considering the quality of the ingredients.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

If you are anywhere close to a Costco, their own Kirkland brand is made by Diamond. It is a little cheaper than 4Health and has a 4 rating. It is completely grain free and has omega 3, Glucosamine too.
They did not have the salmon and potato when I was there last so I got the lamb. Sammi loves the taste of their food. I think smells mildly like rotten eggs but must be good to a dog.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

4health is pretty good, I think. I have a friend who uses it, and she is happy with it. I'm not big on diamond foods anymore, either, though I feed TOTW for years, and also used Costco's Nature's Domain. Recalls happen, but they have happened more than they should have with this company. 
However, it's a good price and has nice ingredients.

After the recalls, and some trial and error I switched my two big dogs over to Fromm Gold. At our local pet store I pay $38 (plus tax) for a 33 pound bag. Their coats are beautiful. I temporarily switched one of them to Nature's Domain because she got sick and I thought she was reacting to the food. Turned out she just needed more food at night than in the morning, so I'll switch back to Fromm again shortly. It's easier when they are both on the same dog food. Fromm has never had a recall.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Spud loves it and looks great!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish I could find Fromm locally. It's my first choice but by the time I pay shipping, it's out of my price range.


----------



## countryliving (Nov 12, 2011)

I feed merrick whole earth farms dog food. Very reasonably priced, although since we moved it is not sold locally. I order from wag.com as well- free 2 day shipping on orders over $49 and when I had an issue with an order they were great and replaced immediately. 

Whole Earth Farms Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Wag's Sell Innova which is what I am feeding for $48.99 So much for the free shipping, I use MR.Chewys who sells Innova for $49.00 Bucks, I know it's not as cheap, it's a Penny more but hey shipping is free.

I suggest MR.Chewys for online ordering.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It depends on the dogs. With Boston terriers, known for delicate tummies, the 4Health gives them gas. I've found raw or TOTW to be best for them. Get a small bag and see how your Sophie does on it.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

For some reason, I thought the 4 Health brand was a "tractor supply" brand. I tried it a couple of years ago, when it first came out, and wasn't that thrilled with it. I believe that it has corn in it, further down on the list, but there non-the-less. At least it was there when I fed it, it may have changed. I have been feeding the Diamond Naturals. Yes, I know about the recalls, but I give kudos that it was voluntary, and we didn't have a problem with it. When we first got Tank a year ago, his coat was rough, dingy and dull. It is now soft sleek and shiney. I would love to feed TOTW but we go through a 35# bag a week or so and I just can't afford it.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

4health is a tractor supply brand, but diamond makes it for them. The recall bothered me because it is indicative of quality control problems. This time, it was not a serious health problem but last time it was deadly. The fact that they had this wide spread issue not even 18 months after the aflotoxin issue is what worries me. You would think that the aflotoxin recall would have made them clean up their act, but it didn't. They continue to operate in a manner that allowed for more contaminated for to reach our pets. So I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I was feeding TOTW,Canidae and sometimes Innova at the time, I had a Bag of Canidae ALS and my dog's were getting real sick, SO I did the rice thing and tried other foods and everytime they went back on the canidae ( Same Bag ) they would get sick again. SO I went and got a different Bag of canidae ( I think there lamb and rice one ) and same thing dog's were getting sick, Then on one of my Rottie Forums it came up there was a recall and sure enough My Two bags were part of it. Returned them got Innova and we have been good to go since.

The problem with Diamond I think is that they are to big, they produce so many different brands of dog food, If you look into it you will see that a lot of dog food out there have something to do with diamond.

I will feed TOTW and Canidae again at some point.


----------

